#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  差不多也該讓位了

## tsume

由於個人發覺自己對於版務方面越來越懶散 
時而甚至完全罷工的情況 
我認為自己身為版主，這種行為是不能允許的 
為了不繼續霸占著自身沒有行為只有頭銜的「版主」身分 
我決定在此辭職，我相信版主一職應該交與我之外更有才值的人擔任 

狼版是個曾給我帶來許多美好回憶的地方
因為有狼版我才能踏入獸界並成為其中的一員
所以就算離任了我也還是懷念在這所經歷的一切

很感謝在任命時與其他眾版主與管理群之間的合作 
盼望狼版能夠向更美好的未來前進

----------


## 幻貓

*新會員報到*版版主
任職期間：2008/05至2011/03

tsume在報到區相當熱心，迎接過不少初次來臨的版友。
過去也抓出不少機器人及違規案件，每逢樂園系統出差錯也會積極上報，把傷害盡可能降低。

不論是因為什麼因素導致無法時常出現活動，
狼之樂園一直都是呵護著它的會員，一個永遠的家，也自然歡迎你時常回來遊玩。

最後謝謝爪爪的祝福，一定會努力下去的。

----------

